# Canister Filters



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

So I've been looking around for equipment for the upcoming 65 gallon heavily planted tank and looking at filters the options that line up for me are:

Eheim 2215 ($105 shipped)
Fluval 404 (the 304 is rated for '70' but I like going one size bigger) ($95 in person)
Filstar XP2 ($79 in person)

What do you all recommend for filtration? The Filstar looks like a great filter, but everyone seems to love their Eheims, and I've read here (searches) that the classic line are great (eccos snap handles and the pros may not be all that).

Thinking about working well with a planted tank and no chemical filtration, reliability and being quite are pluses for me 

Looking for all opinions possible, thanks!

-MT


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm an Eheim follower, but I would recommend the 2217 rather than the 2215 for a 65 gallon, unless you have almost no fish in the tank. For the few dollars more, I think it's well worth the upgrade.  

I've also heard good reports on the XP2, even though I've never tried one myself.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

This is where the misguided logic of "what's another $30 when you compare it against everything else I'm buying for the tank" comes in. And, it looks like an Eheim 2217 would be the choice. 

But anyone have an experience with one of the Filstars? Or even better, experience with all 3? heh...

And I am doing an independent powerhead based CO2 reactor in the tank, so no need for the GPH lowering inline reactor.

-MT


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I use two Filstar XP3s on my 125G planted tank, but I keep African cichlids which do best with a little over-filtration. I would still recommend going with a little more filter (i.e. XP3 rather than XP2) than you might think you need. Besides you get a little extra room in the cansister for additonal media if you need it. I think you can get an XP3 for around $100. I've never had any problems with mine and love them.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

As I search around, I find a lot of people seem to like their Filstars. My office has 4 computers running at all times, so I prolly won't notice any noise in with it stored in the cabinet under the tank.

-MT


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL - I've got a couple of servers with some _loud_ fans running next to my tank and I could swear those two XP3s are whisper silent


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Fluvals in all my tanks, IMO they are underrated. I have never had a problem with the Fluvals in the years I've been using them.

If you get a Fluval buy from Big Als they have the best prices, even with shipping it will be cheaper than $95.


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 13, 2005)

I have the same tank like you. 65 G.

I use one Eheim 2026 and a 2227.

I have never had a problem. Noise is non existent. Servicing is a breeze.

Spend the extra money and have peace of mind.

A single unit will not be enough for your tank.

I know. I found out the hard way !

Nick


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

How about a pair of XP1's? They claim to have a flow rate of 250GPH each. Figure a pair of those would be ok, no?

Would I just stock the upper basket with the ceramic rings (guess you get them separately?) and the lower with 2 rougher pads and then one finer pad?

Thanks for the info, already what I thought I'd buy has changed a couple of times 

-MT

Edit: Also looking at a pair of 2213's, is that enough? Do the 2213's on Al's come with the sprayer arm, etc?


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Never take the rated flow rate at face value. That rating is at optimal conditions in the factory, likely without any media in the filter trays. But, yes, I like the idea of two XP1s. Coming from the IT world, redundancy has a particular appeal to me. If one of your XP1s were to fail, you would always have the other to limp by on until you could repair/replace it. Whereas, if you bought an XP3 and it failed, you would be up the proverbial creek. And two XP1s should filter your tank very nicely.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

for a 65 gallon i would recommend a 2217 classic. a fluval 404, or rena xp3. Its all about the cannister size for media and flow. I personally use 2 eheim 2213's over my 55. I feel like its not enough, but i keep african cichlids so i need the extra filtration.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, folks, thanks for all the help!

I just placed the order for 2 Filstar XP1's, a python (gotta fill it somehow), and one of the Stingray 36x18 stands. Go Big Al's!!!

The stands at That Fish Place are all pre-assembled and I don't have a truck. What's more, the stands at Big Al's (why do I keep thinking of South Park?) are much cheaper with shipping than the ones I'd find at TFP anyhow. And I don't need to rent a truck for a day!

-MT


----------

